# Will ram protect sheep in the pasture?



## Carylc2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi there, my husband and I are looking to add a small homestead flock of sheep to our small farm...he is set on having a ram out with the ewes and my question is:
Will a ram protect the gals if something threatens them - coyote for instance? 
Also, is it ok to pasture them together year round and just let breeding happen naturally?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I only have goat experience, not sheep so I'm not sure if this is applicable. But in the goat herd, the herd queen (aka: the dominant doe) is the one that provides the lookout and protection for the herd. She will charge a strange dog or give a warning snort that sends the whole herd back to the barn. When our buck is with them, it's breeding time, he is not concerned with herd well-being.

The majority of producers do not keep a buck with the doe herd at all times for several reasons: they want to know the due dates so they can provide more frequent checks during kidding time and address any issues, some bucks can harass does in late pregnancy and some are extreme enough to cause miscarriage, some bucks can be aggressive to newborn kids, and lastly, because the does are valuable you don't want them getting bred twice a year and getting worn out. 

You can leave your ram/buck with the does/ewes several months a year for breeding and until due dates are coming along. I highly suggest using a marking harness on the buck/ram during this time which puts a colored stamp on the doe/ewe when they are bred.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have 200 head of ewes. No he will not protect your herd. the best protection is a guard dog. Leaving the ram in with the ewe herd depends on where you live and what you want to do or sell from your ewes.
In the northern states sheep will not breed from February to July the ewes need a certain amount of light to ovulate. so having the ram with the ewes during this time of year is no big deal.
This is the question you need to ask when do you want to lamb. 
For instance if you are a spinner and want good wool you want to shear your sheep before lambing. During lactation the wool is weaker so you want the week wool at the end of the staple. if the week wool is in the middle you have what is called a break in the wool. when tugged it will break. So synchronizing your lambing improves your wool.
From experience you want green grass for the ewes to lamb on.
I separate the rams from the ewes August to November.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Agree with the others....a ram is there for breediing, not protecting. If you have predator problems you need livestock guardians ie. dogs. I usually leave my ram with my ewes unless they are close to lambing and he's being hormonal. I don't want to chance him ramming their bellies and causing them to abort. My rams have been fine with young lambs but that would be another concern to watch for if he stays with the ewe herd after lambing.


----------



## Carylc2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone, that's good insight. when you separate your ram, do you keep him with another wether or something to keep him company?


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I never keep just one ram too many things can happen to disrupt you lambing season. 
My rule is 2 rams for the first 50 ewes then add 1 ram for every 50 additional ewes.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I keep a ram with my sheep year round. My ewes only seem to come into season once a year so its never been a problem, he's not aggressive at all to my ewes or dogs or anything... so he wouldn't protect my girls. In fact, my last ram and wether was killed by dogs.


----------

